# Roasted Garlic Mashed Potatoes



## Blue Tick

[video=youtube;IcksPYLPSY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcksPYLPSY0[/video]


----------



## caddy

Ummmmmmm


----------



## DMcFadden

OK, John,

Some of us are on diets here! And, potatoes are my very FAVORITE food! 55 days without a tater in my mouth is a world record for me. They sure do look Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Reformingstudent

Sounds tasty but garlic?


----------



## Blue Tick

> OK, John,
> 
> Some of us are on diets here! And, potatoes are my very FAVORITE food! 55 days without a tater in my mouth is a world record for me. They sure do look Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmm.




My apologies... 55 days without a potato of any sort is enough to make a man mad! 

I commend your discipline!


----------



## danmpem

Reformingstudent said:


> Sounds tasty but garlic?



Mmmmm, garlic.


----------



## Scott1

Sounds great.

What is he saying the potatoes are mashed in- sounds like a "potato riser"?
Potatoe masher?


----------



## Laura

Scott1 said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> What is he saying the potatoes are mashed in- sounds like a "potatoe riser"?
> Potatoe masher?



Potato ricer.


----------

